# Flash 26 Water Leak



## Innova (Jul 15, 2012)

I have just collected a 2011 Flash 26. Whilst driving home in the rain I noticed that water was leaking into the top right and left hand corners of the windscreen, and the roof liner in that area was soaked. I have had the windscreen checked all and have been assured that it is not the source of the problem. So I'm thinking could it be the top of the doors? Has anyone experienced this or a similar problem.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Don't mess around with water ingress. If it's the cab to chassis bond worse could be to come.

I would reject it immediately whilst my position was strong. I've learnt from bitter experience with one retailer who shall not remain nameless- MARQUIS.


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Innova,
How did you get on with the leak, did you reject the m/h or get it rectified.

Best regards

Hessi 8)


----------

